# What is the most interesting sermon title you've ever heard?



## gn1g (Feb 17, 2005)

For me it was Jentzens "Keep your underwear on" and "Creeps and silly women"  both of which came out of the king james bible.  I am sure  I've heard of so many more what about you.


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 17, 2005)

I know ya'll have proably heard this one before, but 'Who in the Hell Left the Gate Open?' Do any of you remember that from that old gospel record set they sold years ago on tv?  I think the album was called 'The Rough Side of the Mountain'.


----------



## Honeyhips (Feb 19, 2005)

off the top of my head (I'll come back and explain it once I look at my notes) but it was by Fred Price and it was about some of the things people say, but they really have no basis in the bible. I believe one was about how people say We all go to Heaven and that is it, but that isn't true.... Ok, I have to look at my notes.   But that message was so deep my head was spinning trying to grasp all the knowledge. 

Another was by my Pastor and his serious on being single, and the spirit of desperation.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 21, 2005)

Two of my pastor's sermons that I love are "There is trouble in your Jeruselem" and " I quit before I got paid".  The first is talking about how our lives are like Jeruselem and the different trials and tribulations we go through just like they did.  The last one talks about how he quit working for satan before he got paid because the wages of sin is death.  He even broke it down can compared the benefits of working for Jesus vs Satan, the types of jobs, positions and titles you can hold with each and of course, what will happen at the end of your "retirement" with each!!!  I love it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2009)

I totally missed this thread

One was by Jesse Duplantis "What in Hell Do You Want?"  This was one of the best sermons I ever heard and funnyyyyyyy!  You get the message, boy..let me tell you.

And the other was from my pastor "Being a Barnabus".(this message was preached over 20 years ago, but it stuck with me and encouraged me in my walk with Christ)  We know the story of Barnabus and how his ministry was so different than Apostle Paul's, yet God used each of them for His purpose and the heart that Barnabus had was wonderful!


----------



## Duchesse (May 10, 2009)

"It's Hard Out here for a Pimp".

My reverend made an analogy with the Hustle and Flow song, and how the devil is a pimp and tries to "pimp" you through other people and your emotions, and how it should be hard for him! That was a very memorable sermon.


----------



## Ramya (May 10, 2009)

My pastor: 
Sleeping single in a double bed. (older singles)
If loving you is wrong, I don't want to be right (ungodly relationships)
Trouble in the house: What goes on behind closed doors (abuse, neglect ect.)
Lord, do me a favor. (asking for God's help) 
There's money in your mouth (prosperity 101)
Who's the boss: Parenting


----------



## gn1g (Jan 24, 2012)

Some of these sermons I wished I could hear.  They are classics.


----------



## Laela (Jan 24, 2012)

--


Duchesse said:


> "It's Hard Out here for a Pimp".
> 
> My reverend made an analogy with the Hustle and Flow song, and how the devil is a pimp and tries to "pimp" you through other people and your emotions, and how it should be hard for him! That was a very memorable sermon.


----------



## sidney (Jan 24, 2012)

"Tear the roof off the sucka" ...My pastor at the time was hilarious...I think he got the title from that old school song by Parliament lol!.  But he was referencing the new testament scripture where the disciples took the roof off the church to lower a paralyzed  man in to get healing because the church was so packed that they couldn't get into through the doors.


----------



## sidney (Jan 24, 2012)

gn1g said:


> For me it was Jentzens "Keep your underwear on" and "*Creeps and silly women*"  both of which came out of the king james bible.  I am sure  I've heard of so many more what about you.


Oh I heard a sermon like that somewhere too, I posted the youtube videos on this forum somewhere.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 25, 2012)

sidney said:


> "Tear the roof off the sucka" ...My pastor at the time was hilarious...I think he got the title from that old school song by Parliament *lol!.* But he was referencing the new testament scripture where the disciples took the roof off the church to lower a paralyzed man in to get healing because the church was so packed that they couldn't get into through the doors.


 

great analogy.  Violent take it by force or by whatever means necessary.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 27, 2012)

Men Love Dirt: The Truth About Prosperity by Jim Brown

"...sleep in your dirt bed; get up by your dirt alarm clock..."


----------



## Laela (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ that pizza analogy was something else...


----------

